# Writer Needed



## italyvillas

English speaking/writing person needed to write articles regarding Italy for a blog. One 250-300 word article per day. Any expats interested?


----------



## roccosmamma

*Writer needed*



italyvillas said:


> English speaking/writing person needed to write articles regarding Italy for a blog. One 250-300 word article per day. Any expats interested?


Hi,

This sounds interesting, have you already found someone?

/SNIP/


----------



## cindycolombo

italyvillas said:


> English speaking/writing person needed to write articles regarding Italy for a blog. One 250-300 word article per day. Any expats interested?


Yes,..I am how do we connect?


----------



## HavePassportWillTravel

italyvillas said:


> English speaking/writing person needed to write articles regarding Italy for a blog. One 250-300 word article per day. Any expats interested?


I am an American living in South Wales. You can see my blog at
Living Dibley's Blog
It proves I can write, if you still need help!
Jann Seal


----------

